# Changing from Manna Pro to Manna Gro



## VickieB (May 19, 2013)

For those of you who use the Manna Pro/Gro pellets for your meat rabbits:  How long do you keep the rabbits you are keeping for breeding on the Manna Gro? When do you switch them to the Manna Pro?


----------

